# Arrows



## Kidd (Oct 21, 2013)

What the best arrows for 3d


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

One that flies straight.


----------



## aldavid18 (Apr 27, 2018)

It's a tough question to answer, same as what is the best bow. Some want super straight arrows, some don't care. Some want narrow shafts that are not affected as much by wind, some want fatter shafts to cut lines. Some want tough arrows, some don't care if they break easily. Those are choices you will have to make. A lot depends on what class you want to shoot. Some classes have arrow diameter restrictions that cannot be exceeded, some you can shoot anything you want. You do your research on what you want to do and go from there. Once you have decided what you want to do, what class, then hit Gold Tip, Easton, Black Eagle, etc web pages and see what you like. Any of those 3 will have what fits your needs and are more than willing to sell them too you Then it boils down to your budget and availability in your area (unless you order online). I like to shoot the hunter class and I'm in the process of getting some Black Eagle PS23's. Great reviews, and you see them around quite a bit. The Easton Superdrive series seems popular and there are numerous versions of Gold Tips flying around. Spend some time talking to local shooters and pick their brains on what they shoot and why. A rather complex choice to make unfortunately. Best of luck in your search


----------



## 918OKIE (Mar 2, 2019)

Only your setup can answer that question


----------



## robinson.2158 (Mar 31, 2019)

The PS23 from Black Eagle Arrows is a great shaft!


----------



## headshot56 (Jul 24, 2018)

I like the first response


----------



## NWCT (Mar 29, 2019)

Just shot the Easton Hyperspeed Pro last weekend outdooors. Shot great through my Traverse. Going to try Superdrive 25 for indoors.


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

What kind of 3D are you shooting? IBO or ASA? Known or Unknown? What is your bow and your specs, Draw length / Draw Weight?


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

There have been a few new arrow produced the last few years. I switched to the Superdrive 23 after Fatboys, but they are a bust. Fragile as hell. Liked the way they flew though. Going to look at something a little more durable. Looking at Gold Tips, and Lancaster has a deal on the Ultralight Entrada shafts right now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

There have been a few new arrow produced the last few years. I switched to the Superdrive 23 after Fatboys, but they are a bust. Fragile as hell. Liked the way they flew though. Going to look at something a little more durable. Looking at Gold Tips, and Lancaster has a deal on the Ultralight Entrada shafts right now.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Andrewrolltide (Jan 28, 2015)

I shoot in the hunter class and have tried shooting thicker arrows in the past but have learned that I shoot better with a thin arrow.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Gold Tip X-Cutter is a tried and true 3D arrow.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

I prefer a 23 series arrow for 3D. Anything bigger is more effected by wind and anything smaller doesn't grab as many lines.

I use the PS23s from Black Eagle and they have been nothing short of excellent for that purpose!!!!


----------



## Brandman99 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gold Tip X Cutters.


----------



## Robspartacus (Feb 20, 2017)

I like PS23 from Black Eagle. Second choice is Xcutter from Gold Tip

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SpyderSlayer (Oct 3, 2017)

The entry level and less competitive competitor just needs an arrow. The more consistently accurate competitor can pick up an extra point here and there by using a large diameter arrow such as a 22 or 23 or 25/64. Many arrows of these diameters do not offer spines weaker than 380, so considering your need for high FOC, you often build a very heavy arrow that needs more power to keep it flying flat. Stiff arrows are heavier. Easton Super Drive 23 offers a 475 spine that allowed me to keep my draw weight down to 55 Lbs, get high FOC with a 125 gr point and 267 fps ...flat enough flight. I can mis-adjust my elevation by a few clicks and still be in the dot.

If you are competing in Hunter class with 5 pins, flat flight is even more important. 
If your game begins to suffer after 20-30 targets, then lower draw weight and light arrow can help.


----------



## Joekohnen (Nov 13, 2018)

Xcutter or gt22


----------



## Hunter83246 (Mar 26, 2018)

What is everyone's favorite arrow weight to hunt with im currently using a 519 grain arrow ...


----------



## Blanco.ericm (Jan 31, 2020)

Hunting arrows for me are the Day Six arrows


----------



## Latemodel0 (May 7, 2020)

I shoot GoldTip 22 pros out of my Mathews Trx 36 with 120 grains up front and they fly amazing!


----------



## GreedyGreek1 (Dec 13, 2019)

First response is best.


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

First response is spot on!

Personally, I think the fat arrows are overrated. I used to shoot 23 series arrows but now shoot micro diameter 3DHV arrows. I’m getting the same scores with micro diameter that I got with the 23s but I don’t have my team mates wrecking my arrows anymore! The micros have less wind drift, fly flatter, and don’t take up as much space in the 12 ring! But it is pretty cool when I pinwheel somebody’s 23 series with it - goes almost all the way in!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Colton_Scott (Mar 16, 2020)

I personally like gold tip 30x pros. They are real big and when cut long and paired with the right fletchings they are darts for there size.


----------



## SquirrelyDan (Jul 21, 2018)

Easton Injexions


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Gold Tip X-Cutter is a tried and true 3D arrow.


I have also had success using Gold Tip 22 Series. You can not go wrong with either choice.


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*3D Arrow*



sagecreek said:


> Gold Tip X-Cutter is a tried and true 3D arrow.


I have also had success using Gold Tip 22 Series. You can not go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

iammarty said:


> First response is spot on!
> 
> Personally, I think the fat arrows are overrated. I used to shoot 23 series arrows but now shoot micro diameter 3DHV arrows. I’m getting the same scores with micro diameter that I got with the 23s but I don’t have my team mates wrecking my arrows anymore! The micros have less wind drift, fly flatter, and don’t take up as much space in the 12 ring! But it is pretty cool when I pinwheel somebody’s 23 series with it - goes almost all the way in!


Second vote for 3DHV's !


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

I also prefer the victory 3dhv arrows for 3d and I shoot known yardage mostly some 900 rounds.


----------



## mnspence (Mar 12, 2020)

victory arrows have some weird coating on them and they slide out really easy if that floats ur boat.


----------

